# Barber pole worm Llama sheep



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Results for our llama and his fecal sample are he is dealing with Barber pole worm, Barber's pole worm (Haemonchus contortus) or Parelaphostrongylustenuis, or something like that spelling! :think:

Vet said to treat him with Panacur.

Is this best?

Will he need Ivermectin also or another wormer?

Is it true that Ivermectin will make your soil non organic?

As the llama is in with lambs/sheep currently, I am thinking they need some fecals run as well?

We do the famacha eye checks, on the goats and lambs.

Goats are on a different pasture, but I know they deal with this too.

But for llamas I guess it is even as critical if not more to get treated ASAP! 

Anyone dealing with this?

Comes from deer passing through on the property/nearby, and carried in on slugs and snails, ferments in wet areas, on wet hay, etc?:think:

Perhaps I will post this in sheep as well, and see if someone can be of assistance?


----------

